# Trophies any one



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

does any one shoot competitive archery? If so what did you take 

I've had a few trophies and had achance to go to the state indoor shoot


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Alright. I have been shooting competitions since I was 10.
1 World Championship
1 National 3D Championship
1 Second Place National Field finish
1 Second Place National Indoor finish
1 Third Place World Indoor finish
1 Third Place JOAD target finish (forever ago)
1 First Place JOAD team finish (forever ago)
5 Sectional Championships
and too many state trophies. We have 4 target shoots a year and 3 3D's.

I usually hate posting about myself but today I felt like feeling special. Ha


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I've won every local shoot I've ever attended in my class....if that counts for something. :embara: 

But my ASA scores this year were waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy low. I'm hoping to snag some better scores this year.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> I've won every local shoot I've ever attended in my class....if that counts for something. :embara:
> 
> But my ASA scores this year were waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy low. I'm hoping to snag some better scores this year.


same here... my asa scores have been sucking... big time... Fl aint going to be good either... no time to practice... i still have to sight in my bow... lol... but i have a crap load of local stuff... 16th nationialy was my best finish last year but I got hurt mid season... hopefully I will get better this year... 

but i also just found out I will not be able to go to the state shoot this year AGAIN... last year i was hurt and could not go... this year i HAVE to be in Washington, DC for one week for a Presidential Classroom deal that week is the same as the state shoot...  anyway... 

good shooting to everyone for the upcoming season...
Brian


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I also hate to tell about how much I have won but here..

4th place indoor national
3rd place indoor national
2nd place outdoor field national
2 1st place sectional indoor 
3 1st place indoor state 
4 1st place outdoor field state 

This will be my 5th year of competition


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> same here... my asa scores have been sucking... big time... Fl aint going to be good either... no time to practice... i still have to sight in my bow... lol... but i have a crap load of local stuff... 16th nationialy was my best finish last year but I got hurt mid season... hopefully I will get better this year...
> 
> but i also just found out I will not be able to go to the state shoot this year AGAIN... last year i was hurt and could not go... this year i HAVE to be in Washington, DC for one week for a Presidential Classroom deal that week is the same as the state shoot...  anyway...
> 
> ...


Eh, FL is gonna suck..but hey I'll see ya there right? I'll prolly be hanging with Stephen....


----------

